# Darwine, MacPorts et XQuartz



## abou (17 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous

J'ai installé il y a quelques jours Darwine sur 10.5.2 et tout marchait bien (au delà même de mes espérances) jusqu'au jour où j'ai installé MacPorts (Peut-être aussi XQuartz). Aucun .exe qui s'ouvrait bien avant n'est opérationnel :

*Application tried to create a window, but no driver could be loaded.
Make sure that your X server is running and that $DISPLAY is set correctly.*

Alors du coup, j'ai pensé à une variable d'environnement rajoutée par erreur lors de l'installation de MacPorts :  *"export DISPLAY=:0.0" par erreur* :

Citation:


> A DISPLAY variable for X11 application support is set as shown only for Mac OS X versions 10.4 (Tiger) and earlier if a DISPLAY variable is not already set in a .profile active at installation time. *A DISPLAY variable is never set for Mac OS X 10.5 (Leopard) or higher.*
> 
> export DISPLAY=:0.0
> 
> Changes to ~/.profile


Le problème, c'est que mes .profile, .bash_login et .bash_profile sont tous vides.

Savez-vous où je pourrais effacer cette variable ?
A moins que le problème vienne de XQuartz ?

Cordialement.

Merci


----------



## Thierry6 (17 Avril 2008)

abou a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que mes .profile, .bash_login et .bash_profile sont tous vides.
> 
> Merci



un vieux .xinitrc peut être ?


----------

